

Ask HN: Is there a particular metric for your startup that you track daily? - abeh

Looking for a single number that is motivating and meaningful - wondering what (if any) others look at.
======
dholowiski
It really depends on what you are doing, and what your goal is. For my web
app, I track the number of free and paid accounts in the last 1,7,30,60,90
days. I also track how many users have signed in in the same timeframe, as
well as how 'much' they are using the product. Of course, this is on top of
the standard google analytics stuff, including conversion ratio.

------
andrewtbham
For web apps... I recommend you track AARRR aka startup metrics for pirates.
It stands for Acquisition, Activation, Registration, Referral, Revenue.

[http://500hats.typepad.com/500blogs/2007/09/startup-
metrics....](http://500hats.typepad.com/500blogs/2007/09/startup-metrics.html)

------
russjhammond
How many users/customers we talk to each week. The higher that number gets,
the more momentum we feel and the less we feel like we are lost in the woods.

------
revorad
No.of users and Profit.

~~~
abeh
Is that all users? or just paying users? For profit, do you look at gross or
net, or both? If you could only look at one of those for a day, which would
you choose?

~~~
revorad
Looking at all users and gross profit currently. But, these will vary by the
type of business. If I had to choose one, I'd just look at profit, mainly due
to my current financial situation.

